# lima / limón



## bokchoy

someone told me "limon" refers to "lime" more than it does to "lemon" in english.  so then, when would you use "lima"?  gracias


----------



## ILT

OK, this is a tricky one:

Lemon - lima
Lime - lemon

Key lime pie is actually pay de limón.
And our limonada is what is the US is known as limeade.

Warm regards

ILT


----------



## ivanovic77

bokchoy said:


> someone told me "limon" refers to "lime" more than it does to "lemon" in english. so then, when would you use "lima"? gracias


 
I suppose that you are referring to the Mexican Spanish, since those twisted meanings don't exist in the Spanish of Spain. In Spain, "limón" means "lemon" and "lima" means "lime", as usual.


----------



## Cata Marca

In Argentina and most of South America:

*Lemon* (Eng) = *Limón* (Spn) - Yellow in color.

*Lime* (Eng) = *Lima* (Spn)  - Can be the same size or smaller than the lemon, but usually always green in color. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## ILT

A ver, resulta que después de mucho buscar, según yo encontré que una lime es lo que nosotros en México llamamos limón, y que un lemon es lo que nosotros llamamos lima. Al menos cuando voy al supermercado en los Estados Unidos, lemon es la fruta grande y amarilla que yo acostumbro comprar de este otro lado de la frontera como lima, y si quiero limones verdes chiquitos, de los que uso para la limonada o el caldo pues tengo que comprar limes, de los que se usan para hacer el Key Lime Pie.

¿Estoy en lo correcto o no? Me gustaría conocer las opiniones de los demás.


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Hola,

*Lime*: lima
*Lemon*: limón

Buscaré nombres científicos...

Atentamente,


----------



## outkast

Me acuerdo de una discusión airada sobre ese mismo tema en este foro un tiempo atrás, desafortunadamente no lo puedo encontrar.  Lo que dices es correcto I luv. Es así en México y como te dice Erasmo en la mayor parte del resto de latinoamérica.


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Hum... parece que no era tan fácil como imaginaba. No existe una clasificación científica muy clara para diferenciar estos frutos.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lemon
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lime_%28fruit%29

Recuerdo que un personaje de Saber Marionette (un anime) se llama Lime, y en la versión doblada al español la traducen como Lima.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lime_(Marionette)

Atentamente,


----------



## horusankh

outkast said:


> Me acuerdo de una discusión airada sobre ese mismo tema en este foro un tiempo atrás, desafortunadamente no lo puedo encontrar. Lo que dices es correcto I luv. Es así en México y como te dice Erasmo en la mayor parte del resto de latinoamérica.


Y para empeorar las cosas, dentro de México también hay diferencias, por ejemplo, la lima para hacer la sopa de lima yucateca, es ácida, sin embargo, lo que llamamos lima en Jalisco, es un cítrico dulce y perfumado, para nada ácido, y de forma achatada, un poco como la forma de las mandarinas, aunque el color de la cáscara cuando están maduras sí es amarillo.

Saludos.


----------



## zumac

I love translating said:


> A ver, resulta que después de mucho buscar, según yo encontré que una lime es lo que nosotros en México llamamos limón, y que un lemon es lo que nosotros llamamos lima. Al menos cuando voy al supermercado en los Estados Unidos, lemon es la fruta grande y amarilla que yo acostumbro comprar de este otro lado de la frontera como lima, y si quiero limones verdes chiquitos, de los que uso para la limonada o el caldo pues tengo que comprar limes, de los que se usan para hacer el Key Lime Pie.
> 
> ¿Estoy en lo correcto o no? Me gustaría conocer las opiniones de los demás.


Hola ILT,

Tu conclusión de que:
Limón mexicano es un "lime" en USA
Lima mexicana es un "lemon" en USA
es lo mas cercano que vas a llegar sin meterte en los nombres científicos de estos cítricos, o hacer comparaciones de estos productos mexicanos contra aquellos de regiones específicas de USA.

En mi opinión, el limón mexicano, por le menos el que se consigue en el DF, es un limón muy especial y versatil, al cual no se le parece ningún cítrico que yo haya probado en Europa, Sudamérica, y ninguna parte de USA. 

El "lime" que se consigue en USA, se le parece sólo en la apariencia al limón mexicano, pero no en el sabor. Desde que vivo en México, siempre me he quedado con la duda de por qué México no exporta limones a USA, pues considero que tendría un buen mercado. Otro ejemplo son los mangos de manila. Jamás podrás comer un mango de estos en USA.

Resulta que cada pais tiene sus especialidades en frutas. En México, los mangos de manila, como ya dije, los aguacates, las tunas, y muchas cosas más, son incomparables. El USA también tiene sus especialidades. Mecionaste Key Lime Pie, que se supone que tiene origen en Key West FL, pues cuando viví en Charleston SC, comí Key Lime Pie de maravilla, del cual nunca me olvidaré. Los "duraznos" o "peaches" del estado de Georgia, son incomparables, grandes pero tiernos, dulces y jugosos. Los "blueberries", que los recojes en los bosques de mi tierra natal de Nueva York, son increibles.

Cada lugar tiene sus especilidades, donde influye la tierra, el agua, los minerales, el clima, y la técnica agrícola. También, mucho tiene que ver con que hayas disfrutado estas cosas de pequeño, pues te queda un recuerdo para siempre, y nada lo puede superar.

Esto pasa con los limones mexicanos. Si los has disfrutado durante varios años, puedes intentar buscarlos en otras partes, pero no encontrarás un substituto que te satisfaga.

La desventaja de haber comido de lo mejor que hay, por lo menos desde tu propio punto de vista, es que cuando te vas a otras tierras, no vas a encontrar nada semejante. Si comiste un "mole poblano" en el estado de Puebla, o un "bacalao al pipil" en Bilbao, o una "fejuada completa" en Rio de Janeiro, resígnate, pues nunca lo volverás a comer asi fuera de ese lugar.

Saludos.


----------



## Filis Cañí

En mi tierra el limón es amarillo, ahuevado y pezonzudo y la lima es verde y redonda.


----------



## zazap

Aquí en el estado Español, la fruta amarilla se llama limón, en inglés "lemon", y la otra exótica que nos viene de américa le decimos lima, que se dice "lime" en inglés y es verde, redonde, más pequeña, y se usa para hacer los mojitos y es buenísima pero no es típica de aquí para nada, aunque esto sea una zona de cítricos... No hay nada mejor que estas limas verdes...hhmmmm!


----------



## Filis Cañí

zazap said:


> Aquí en el estado Español, la fruta amarilla se llama limón, en inglés "lemon", y la otra exótica que nos viene de américa le decimos lima, que se dice "lime" en inglés y es verde, redonde, más pequeña, y se usa para hacer los mojitos y es buenísima pero no es típica de aquí para nada, aunque esto sea una zona de cítricos... No hay nada mejor que estas limas verdes...hhmmmm!


 

Maestro: Vamos por bulerías.

_A la lima y al limón,_
_que tú te vá quedá soltera,_
_qué penita y que doló_
_que tu no tiene quien te quiera . . ._

_Arsa._


----------



## Mate

Creo que lo tengo, al menos en parte.

*Limón* puede ser:
El nombre vulgar de varias frutas del género _Citrus_:

_Citrus x limon_, que da frutos grandes, amarillos y no muy ácidos;
_Citrus x aurantifolia_, que da frutos pequeños, verdes y de gran acidez, también llamada *limón mexicano*, *limón peruano*, *limón criollo*, *limón sutil*, *limón ceutí* o *limón de Pica*; o como *lima ácida* o *lima gallega*
Fuente: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Limón_(desambiguación)


----------



## zazap

Filis Cañí said:


> Maestro: Vamos por bulerías.
> 
> _A la lima y al limón,_
> _que tú te vá quedá soltera,_
> _qué penita y que doló_
> _que tu no tiene quien te quiera . . ._
> 
> _Arsa._


Mira, no sé dónde vives, pero aquí se venden las limas verdes en las tiendas de frutas exóticas, y todas importadas de américa latina, especialmente de México.  Eso me sorprende, porque Valencia es un gran productor de cítricos.  Nunca he visto una lima "española".  Ahora aquí desde hace poquitos años se venden en el mercado central, pero en los puestos de fruta exótica...Con el cilantro que también me encanta!


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Por aquí diferencias las dos frutas por la acidez. El limón peruano es muy muy ácido (lo que lo hace ideal para preparar el cebiche, por ejemplo), mientras que la lima es dulce y casi siempre más grande que el limón.

Saludos cítricos,


----------



## Mate

ERASMO_GALENO said:


> Por aquí diferencias las dos frutas por la acidez. El limón peruano es muy muy ácido (lo que lo hace ideal para preparar el cebiche, por ejemplo), mientras que la lima es dulce y casi siempre más grande que el limón.
> 
> Saludos cítricos,


Creo que la lima a la que te refieres es un híbrido que mencioné en el hilo que dió lugar a este hilo. No sé cual es su nombre botánico.

El limón peruano es otro híbrido: _citrus X aurantifolia._ Es verde y pequeño. Con el se prepara el cebiche, la caipirinha y muchos otros tragos del norte de Sudamérica y el Caribe. No se da bien en mi región: es muy fría y húmeda.

El limón amarillo es el más común y usado por aquí. Le decimos simplemente "limón", como si fuera el único.
El cebiche preparado con limón amarillo (híbrido cuyo nombre botánico es _citrus X limon_) es horrible. No sabe a cebiche. 

Está en un post tomado de Wiki que figura arriba.


----------



## chaparro

Trabajo en una cocina y todos son mexicanos salvo yo y el chef. Nosotros tenemos muchos problemas que para los mexicanos, un limon es verde y una lima es amarillo, pero para nosotros americans, un lemon es amarillo y un lime es verde.


----------



## Totopi

Yo tenía entendido que lo que aquí en España llamamos limón (fruto amarillo)

 en Hispanoamérica lo llaman lima, y a lo que aquí llamamos lima (fruto verde)

 en Hispanoamérica lo llaman limón. ¡Menudo lío!


----------



## Mate

El tema es un lío porque hay distintos frutos cítricos -a los que genéricamente se conoce como "limas"- que son híbridos procedentes por lo general del cidro (_Citrus medica_), la mandarina (_Citrus reticulata_) y el pomelo (_Citrus grandis_).

Este artículo de Wikipedia puede ayudarnos a aclarar las cosas. Parece estar bien fundamentado.

Saludos - Mate


----------



## Totopi

Mateamargo said:


> El tema es un lío porque hay distintos frutos cítricos -a los que genéricamente se conoce como "limas"- que son híbridos procedentes por lo general del cidro (_Citrus medica_), la mandarina (_Citrus reticulata_) y el pomelo (_Citrus grandis_).
> 
> Este artículo de Wikipedia puede ayudarnos a aclarar las cosas. Parece estar bien fundamentado.
> 
> Saludos - Mate


Yo creo que la RAE debería unificar términos para todos e intentar fomentar estos términos unificados al menos en la lengua estándar. No sé si es buena solución, pero la verdad es que esto de los cítricos puede dar lugar a confusiones.
Saludos


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Totopi said:


> Yo tenía entendido que lo que aquí en España llamamos limón (fruto amarillo)
> 
> en Hispanoamérica lo llaman lima, y a lo que aquí llamamos lima (fruto verde)
> 
> en Hispanoamérica lo llaman limón. ¡Menudo lío!


 
Totopi,

Lo que en la foto de referencia aparece como limón, también es conocido en Perú como limón. Y lo mismo para la lima.

Como mencioné, por estos lares la diferencia es por el sabor. La lima es lo suficientemente dulce como para ser consumida como fruta de mesa, pero el limón es lo bastante ácido como para no osar comerlo directamente de buenas a primeras, sino como aliño de diferentes platos.

Y para enredar algo más las cosas, tenemos limones verdes y amarillos; y, de igual manera, aunque la mayoría de limas sean amarillas, también las hay de color verde aún cuando maduras.

Atentamente,


----------



## davi09

Yo también toda mi vida pensé que limón era lemon en inglés. Resulta que cuando vine a Estados Unidos me tuve que acostumbrar a pedir limes y no lemons. Limes son lo mas parecido que tienen aquí a nuestros limones peruanos. La diferencia en Perú no es el color, sino el tamaño. Los limones son verdes o amarillos en Perú pero siempre pequeños y muy jugosos. Aquí los limes son solo verdes y un poco mas grandes que nuestros limones.  Los  lemons son amarillos y grandes casi del tamaño de una lima. Sin embargo los lemons tampoco son las limas que tenemos en Perú porque estos no son dulces como nuestras limas. Espero haber ayudado y no complicado más esto.


----------



## asm

yo tengo el mismo comentario que tU, por mucho tiempo pensE que lima y limOn eran "falsos amigos", hasta que lo comente en este hilo. Gente de EspaNa y Argentina me comentaron que los mexicanos lo decimos al reves. Todavia no estoy convencido de que estemos mal (al menos somos mayoria).

Lo que me parece mas curioso es que el limon es mucho mas popular que la lima (en Mexico), y en los EUA es lo contrario, el "lemon" es lo mas popular y el "lime" es poco apreciado. No solo tenemos las palabras cruzadas, tambien pasa lo mismo con los sabores y las preferencias.



I love translating said:


> A ver, resulta que después de mucho buscar, según yo encontré que una lime es lo que nosotros en México llamamos limón, y que un lemon es lo que nosotros llamamos lima. Al menos cuando voy al supermercado en los Estados Unidos, lemon es la fruta grande y amarilla que yo acostumbro comprar de este otro lado de la frontera como lima, y si quiero limones verdes chiquitos, de los que uso para la limonada o el caldo pues tengo que comprar limes, de los que se usan para hacer el Key Lime Pie.
> 
> ¿Estoy en lo correcto o no? Me gustaría conocer las opiniones de los demás.


----------



## marfoster

¿Cuál podría ser la traducción de lima limón? 

Graciasssss!!!!


----------



## kpozzy

marfoster said:


> ¿Cuál podría ser la traducción de lima limón?
> 
> Graciasssss!!!!


Hola. You could say "lemon and lime"


----------



## Eva Maria

marfoster said:


> ¿Cuál podría ser la traducción de lima limón?
> 
> Graciasssss!!!!


 

Mar,

Also:

- Lime and Lemon

- Lime-lemon

- Lemon-lime

EM


----------



## Black Horse

Soy de Puebla, México. Ahí llamamos lima al citrus limetta que tiene una prominencia en el extremo opuesto al del tallo del arbusto (usualmente le llamamos botón). http://www.plantesdusud.com/IMG/jpg/doc-494.jpg

Algunas veces es verde, otras amarillo, pero la diferencia es el botón. El resto reciben el nombre de "limón", aunque siempre existe una segunda palabra para especificar de cuál limón se trata. Por ejemplo, el "limón real" o "limón dulce" son limones amarillos muy parecidos al _lemon_. Por otro lado, el "limón verde" es pequeño, de entre 3 y 6 cm de diámetro, primordialmente verde, pero se torna amarillo al envejecer o madurar, y es muy agrio. Estas son las variedades más comunes en la zona.


----------



## Hugo Cole

But in brief, what Mexicans call limón is what we in Canada (and the US I presume) call a lime.  What Mexicans call lima is a fruit that we don't generally see in Canada, which is sweeter, less sour and more insipid than the lemon; the lemon, in turn, is not frequently encountered in Mexico (which is a drag because I never have anything to squeeze onto salmon or caesar salad) - though maybe it's easier to obtain in D.F. than in Playa del Carmen.

Hence, lime=limón, but lemon *does not equal* lima


----------



## davi09

Hugo Cole said:


> But in brief, what Mexicans call limón is what we in Canada (and the US I presume) call a lime. What Mexicans call lima is a fruit that we don't generally see in Canada, which is sweeter, less sour and more insipid than the lemon; the lemon, in turn, is not frequently encountered in Mexico (which is a drag because I never have anything to squeeze onto salmon or caesar salad) - though maybe it's easier to obtain in D.F. than in Playa del Carmen.
> 
> Hence, lime=limón, but lemon *does not equal* lima


 
Same here in Peru.


----------



## KarmaDreams

horusankh said:


> Y para empeorar las cosas, dentro de México también hay diferencias, por ejemplo, la lima para hacer la sopa de lima yucateca, es ácida, sin embargo, lo que llamamos lima en Jalisco, es un cítrico dulce y perfumado, para nada ácido, y de forma achatada, un poco como la forma de las mandarinas, aunque el color de la cáscara cuando están maduras sí es amarillo.
> 
> Saludos.




 Hola, aqui les va la clarificación de lemon/lime

Limón = Key Lime
Lima Dulce= Bergamot Orange
Lima Agria = Green Lime

y como nunca he visto limones amarillos en guadalaraja, no sabre traducirlo en español, pero en EU se llama "lemon"


----------



## Moritzchen

At least in the Southern Cone *lemon* is a_ limón_,* lime *is_ lima _and *bergamot* is _bergamota_.


----------



## Aviador

Moritzchen said:


> At least in the Southern Cone *lemon* is a_ limón_,* lime *is_ lima _and *bergamot* is _bergamota_.


Yes, it is the same in Chile, except that the link to bergamota takes to an image of what we here call mandarina.
We do not have here the plethora of citrus it seems there is in other parts of the continent. We basically use here limón, the yellow, thick peel fruit that is called lemon in English. Limes are not common here, but are for us those green, thin peel fruits called limes in English.


----------



## Moritzchen

Lo que pasa es que la bergamota es como una mandarina enorme. El color de la cáscara es algo más oscuro y la forma es medio aperada.


----------

